# Manipulación de los buses d+ y d- de la interfaz USB



## Orlando Cano (Abr 15, 2009)

Buen dia a toda la comunidad...

De antemano muchas gracias a todos los que hacen posible este foro de electronica que es muy eficiente y saca de aprietos a mucha gente..

Mi problema yace en que tengo que manupilar el encendido de 7 diodos LED..

en un circuito tengo un fotoresistor el mandará señales al un ADC0804 y este encendera dichos LEDs automaticamente dependiendo de la intensidad de luz que haya en el ambiente..

Se pretende hacer un programa en java o visual basic e incluso Lenguaje ensamblador (MASM o TASM) el cual manipule el encendido de los LEDs manualmente, para enteder mas el concepto de manualmente, me refiero a que el usuario va a ser capaz de determinar que LEDs y cuantos LEDs estaran encedidos simultaneamente, todo mediante el puerto USB manipulando los buses de datos..

Se que es un problemon el manejo del puerto usb.. pero quisiera saber si hay un circuito el cual pueda hacerme mas facil el manejo del puerto USB y mas que nada sus dos buses de datos..

La alimetación eléctrica del circuito sera tomada de los buses de GND y VCC +5v  del puerto usb..

Gracias por la atención..

Espero sus opiniones..

Orlando Cano.!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 15, 2009)

no se de estas cosas asi que no es una solucion es mas bien una humilde opinion, ¿no resultaria mas facil usar un puerto paralelo?
y si aun asi requieres usb podrias usar uno de esos adaptadores
insisto yo no se pero se me ocurre


----------



## Orlando Cano (May 6, 2009)

Para mi amigo #2..
 tienes razon que es mas facil con el puerto paralelo..
incluso ya lo estube relizando asi..
pero la cuestion de este proyecto es la funcionalidad del puerto usb..
asi como es sencillo encender leds mediante el puerto paralelo...
no he podido encontrar nada ni nadie que me explique como encender 8 leds mediante el puerto usb..
Aun sigo esperando respuesta de los amigos de foros de electronica pero me temo que nadie ha hecho este tipo de practicas..

Eso que dices que comprar un cable adaptador es buena idea y ya antes la habia pensado, pero lo que tambien he pensado que se conecta via usb y convierte a LPT1 pero esta conectado al puerto usb asi que la comunicacion entre el programa que se pretende realizar y la interfaz va a ser mediante el puerto usb osea que tengop que saber como comunicarme con el puerto USB de todas formas, aunque despues se convierta LPT.


----------

